# Wld Camping Calabardina



## Deleted member 40316 (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi,
Two possible spots at Calabardina, Murcia.

First one is on  the right as you drive towards Calabardina from Aguilas there is a large bay with lots of vans. No water or waste so really only okay for overnight. GPS N 37 25 .830 W 001 31 .545

We parked right on the edge of the beach in the town and walked round the corner to a small bar for coffee and then breakfast next morning. GPS N 37 25 .876 W 001 30 .064 Great place for an overnight stay.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Feb 3, 2016)

The first area quoted is just outside of the Calnegre and Cabo Cope Regional park area.   The bay by the town may be inside, check maps.   Murcia are clamping down on wild parking so be aware.  It is unlawful to wild park in Regional Parks in Spain.   There are a lot of vans about this winter and its causing problems.  ! Murcia Today - Murcia Government Supports Campaigns Against Illegal Camper Vans

There are other areas that they state are "Areas of Special Protection" which are unsigned and you will be moved from them also.  We got moved on from such a spot (parked not camped) that we have used for years, not by the Police, but by a "Ranger" in uniform from Murcia Regional Authority.  I am unsure if this is a new designation or under the Coastal Laws (ley de Costa)

It is unlawful to camp anywhere other than an authorised campsite.


----------



## vindiboy (Feb 21, 2016)

HinnyHymer said:


> Hi,
> Two possible spots at Calabardina, Murcia.
> 
> First one is on  the right as you drive towards Calabardina from Aguilas there is a large bay with lots of vans. No water or waste so really only okay for overnight. GPS N 37 25 .830 W 001 31 .545
> ...


  Computer says NO, google maps won't recognise those co ordinates?


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 21, 2016)

John Thompson said:


> The first area quoted is just outside of the Calnegre and Cabo Cope Regional park area.   The bay by the town may be inside, check maps.   Murcia are clamping down on wild parking so be aware.  It is unlawful to wild park in Regional Parks in Spain.   There are a lot of vans about this winter and its causing problems.  ! Murcia Today - Murcia Government Supports Campaigns Against Illegal Camper Vans
> 
> There are other areas that they state are "Areas of Special Protection" which are unsigned and you will be moved from them also.  We got moved on from such a spot (parked not camped) that we have used for years, not by the Police, but by a "Ranger" in uniform from Murcia Regional Authority.  I am unsure if this is a new designation or under the Coastal Laws (ley de Costa)
> 
> *It is unlawful to camp anywhere other than an authorised campsite*.



is that for the whole of spain or just the Areas of Special Protection ?


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Feb 21, 2016)

delicagirl said:


> is that for the whole of spain or just the Areas of Special Protection ?



Technically it covers anywhere in Spain.  There are some regions where it is rigidly enforced and others where a blind eye is turned to solo or small numbers of motorhomes passing through.   Coastal regions tend to have a more rigid attitude, to rural inland spots.

*Camping and Parking are treated differently. * 
Putting anything *on, under or around *the parked vehicle is considered Camping.  Even a raised Solar Panel or Satellite dish.  Camping is only permitted on authorised camp sites.
Parking is where the vehicle is stationed as if it was ready to move off.


----------



## Byronic (Feb 21, 2016)

HinnyHymer said:


> Hi,
> Two possible spots at Calabardina, Murcia.
> 
> First one is on  the right as you drive towards Calabardina from Aguilas there is a large bay with lots of vans. No water or waste so really only okay for overnight. GPS N 37 25 .830 W 001 31 .545
> ...



The first is Bahia Arroz (Rice Bay).
Beginning about 2km. beyond Calabardina are several beach carparks, no facilities.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Feb 22, 2016)

Byronic said:


> The first is Bahia Arroz (Rice Bay).
> Beginning about 2km. beyond Calabardina are several beach carparks, no facilities.



N 37.39629 W 001.60215  This is a very large Rambla.   It is packed with vans.  From Cope to Garrobillo and to the top of the mountain bordering the D14 and D20 seaward is the "Parque Natural de Calnegre y Cabo Cope".  They were clamping down on overnight parking in this area.   Calabardina is just outside, but all the headland of Cabo Cope is inside.

There is a good camperstop "Taray Camperstop" in Calnegre on the beach charge 6 euro for a night with toilet dump and metered water. N 37.51520 W 001.39851


----------

